# Shielded Wire...



## Coda (May 6, 2021)

I am putting together a Mouser order, and wanted to know exactly what to get. I have a pedal that squeals, and the common suggestion was to use shielded wire. So what exactly am I looking for?...


----------



## peccary (May 6, 2021)

If you search for coaxial cable you'll find more options. I believe that RG174 is what I have seen most people using.


----------



## finebyfine (May 7, 2021)

peccary said:


> If you search for coaxial cable you'll find more options. I believe that RG174 is what I have seen most people using.


This is what I bought on recommendation from @Chuck D. Bones in one of the threads on Dual / Triple Rectifier pedals


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (May 7, 2021)

peccary said:


> If you search for coaxial cable you'll find more options. I believe that RG174 is what I have seen most people using.


Would any coaxial do? It sure would look silly to put an RG-59 cable in a pedal, but if it solve the squealing, I’m all for it, as I’m pretty sure it comes down to my output wire…


----------



## fig (May 7, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Would any coaxial do?


As long as it is shielded. Only connect one end of the shielding to avoid a ground loop.

I use old psu cables or dead wall wart cables, etc. That RG174 is pretty cheap...I just never remember to get it.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (May 8, 2021)

fig said:


> As long as it is shielded. Only connect one end of the shielding to avoid a ground loop.
> 
> I use old psu cables or dead wall wart cables, etc. That RG174 is pretty cheap...I just never remember to get it.


Thanks, I purchased some RG174 this morning.
Seeing how the interference picks up when I move th INPUT/OUTPUT cables, most likely it will solve the problem. Can I use the ground point on the board to ground the shielding?


----------



## fig (May 8, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Thanks, I purchased some RG174 this morning.
> Seeing how the interference picks up when I move th INPUT/OUTPUT cables, most likely it will solve the problem. Can I use the ground point on the board to ground the shielding?
> View attachment 11659


Yep, that should work.


----------



## Mourguitars (May 22, 2021)

I need something like this for installing a Effects loop in my 800....someone else recommended i buy this , its easy to work with and i can see why vs the braided stuff

Mouser only sells it in the big rolls , i just need like 3'

Can i use the George L's patch cable i have a 50' roll of that ? 

Mike



https://imgur.com/mMmDBtk


----------



## fig (May 22, 2021)

It should work fine. I'm installing an effects loops in my 18watter build.


----------



## Mourguitars (May 22, 2021)

This is the Sellers pic that bought the Ceriatone 800 from



https://imgur.com/zJRVqYU


It would have been impossible to do a drop in loop due to the PPIMV being in that one speaker jack, so i had Jason make me the loop board with out the jacks and use a stand off for mounting and run some wires to the mounted jacks. I may put the toggle upright in the chassis ...i dont know yet but may mount thru the back. 

I need a scope to balance out the trim pot , but i can do the mounting instal and run it over to my tech and have him put it on his scope...hes just a 1/4 mile away

Mike

Oh ...did you say that the George L's cable will be fine for the shielded wire ?



https://imgur.com/0u3mI55


----------



## fig (May 23, 2021)

Mourguitars said:


> did you say that the George L's cable will be fine for the shielded wire ?


Yes sir. Do be careful running 1/4 mi. with that amp in your hand


----------



## Mourguitars (May 23, 2021)

Oh, i wil ...LOL !

Thanks for the answer !

Mike


----------



## Coda (May 27, 2021)

So I got the RG174 cables, and I could use some tips on how to handle it. I dove it, like I usually do, and found it difficult to strip. What’s the best way to go about that?...


----------



## Nostradoomus (May 27, 2021)

Coda said:


> So I got the RG174 cables, and I could use some tips on how to handle it. I dove it, like I usually do, and found it difficult to strip. What’s the best way to go about that?...



To strip the first layer off and reveal the ground braid? I take my wire cutters and just barely cut into the outer layer...keep the cutters firm, rotate them and it should come off. Might take a couple tries but you’ll get it!


----------



## Coda (May 27, 2021)

Nostradoomus said:


> To strip the first layer off and reveal the ground braid? I take my wire cutters and just barely cut into the outer layer...keep the cutters firm, rotate them and it should come off. Might take a couple tries but you’ll get it!


Ok. What about the inner layers? I imagine I can peel the braid back a bit, and then just strip the inner wire as usual?


----------



## fig (May 27, 2021)

Coda said:


> I can peel the braid back a bit, and then just strip the inner wire as usual?


You'll want one end of the braiding to ground. I usually pull it to one side, twist, and tin. You may need to thin it down a bit. Then strip the insulator. THe braiding on the other end can be trimmed tight to the jacket.


----------



## Coda (May 27, 2021)

fig said:


> You'll want one end of the braiding to ground. I usually pull it to one side, twist, and tin. You may need to thin it down a bit. Then strip the insulator. THe braiding on the other end can be trimmed tight to the jacket.


And then from there I connect the braid to ground via a wire to the pcb? Or directly to ground, like how Gibson does it?


----------



## fig (May 27, 2021)

Coda said:


> I connect the braid to ground via a wire to the pcb? Or directly to ground, like how Gibson does it?


I find it easier to ground to the input jack end than trying to feed that wire through the pad.


----------



## Coda (May 27, 2021)

fig said:


> I find it easier to ground to the input jack end than trying to feed that wire through the pad.


Yea, I just thought of that option. What about the other end? At the footswitch. Should I just pull that back a bit and leave it?


----------



## fig (May 27, 2021)

Coda said:


> Yea, I just thought of that option. What about the other end? At the footswitch. Should I just pull that back a bit and leave it?


Yeah, or trim it to the jacket, heat-shrink if you are a neat-freak.


----------



## Coda (May 27, 2021)

fig said:


> Yeah, or trim it to the jacket, heat-shrink if you are a neat-freak.


I have been called many things, but never a neat freak. Quite the opposite, actually. I’m not messy, though...just passionate.


----------



## fig (May 27, 2021)

Coda said:


> I have been called many things, but never a neat freak. Quite the opposite, actually. I’m not messy, though...just passionate.


depends on my mood....today was partly tidy with a chance of disorderly.


----------



## finebyfine (Jun 23, 2021)

Here's a few of the rean pancake patch cables I whipped up next to some other patch cables. Squareplugs are for sure nicer but these are a nice option for lower profile diy than other right angles. These are with mogami 2319. I ordered enough to make 6 but might order a handful more to overhaul my pedalboard setup. Not sure I could get the logo off without messing up the rest of the finish but it's less intrusive looking in real life than I was assuming.


----------



## Alan W (Jun 11, 2022)

I‘ve always used a tooth pick to unravel the braid before either twisting it into a ground contact or cutting it off.


----------



## Big Monk (Jun 11, 2022)

I’m a brute. I slice the outer layer with a razor, cut it off, cut the braid down one side and twist it and then melt the interior jacket off. 

It all gets heat shrinked anyway so you never see the brutality inflicted and it’s easier and faster.


----------

